
Hawaiian Emergency Management Holds Interview Legible Passwords Computer Screens - vuln
http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2018/01/hawaiian-emergency-management-officials-hold-interview-post-notes-passwords-computer-screens/
======
bifrost
We should probably hold these folks accountable for such a basic security
gaffe...

